# Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen



## stu_fishing (7. Apr. 2008)

Hallo!  

Ich bin zwar inzwischen ein eher ruhiger User dieses Forums, unter anderem da ich studien und fischereitechnisch ziemlich ausgelastet bin, wollte euch aber aber trotzdem eine kleine Auswahl von Fotos nicht vorenthalten.

Nachdem die kleinen Hausen, die seit November von 10cm auf inzwischen 35cm abgewachsen sind, bald Platz in den Teichen brauchen wurden wieder einige Forellen und andere Fische abgefischt.

so sehen sie momentan aus:
 

in der Woche davor durfte ich noch helfen die Huchen meines Professors abzulaichen...

hier ein 25kg Rogner, ein 10kg Rogner und ein 10kg Milchner..insgesamt wurden rund 15 Rogner abgelaicht
 

meine Wenigkeit mit einem 10kg Milchner der als einziger die Prozedur nicht überstand
 

Am Tag darauf half ich einigen Bekannten ihre __ Störe zu übersiedeln..ca 110 Stück, Hausen mit über 100kg..
 

..wunderschöne Sternhausen..
 

und Löffelstöre..
 

sogar ein Adriatischer Stör, welche relativ schwierig zu bekommen sind..
 

..und vieles mehr..aber das werden dann zuviele Fotos..

Eine Woche später war dann mein Teich dran..

Hier die vorübergehenden Fischbehälter:
 

..über Forellenbarsche..
 

..Schleien..
 

..Regenbogenforellen und Saiblingen..
 

..und so einigem anderen wanderte so manches in die Räuchertonne..

einige kleinere Störe habe ich auch gefangen so zum Beispiel 
Sibirische Störe..
 

..Osster(Diamantstör)
 

und noch einige mehr...

..sowieso immer dabei:
 

_EDIT by Annett: Image-Bilder zu Attachments umgewandelt._


----------



## stu_fishing (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

von den größeren Stören erwischte ich 2 ausgewachsene Sterlets
   

einen ausgewachsenen Albino __ Sterlet:
 

Mehrere Sibirische __ Störe:
 

und Waxdicks:
 

..2 AL Störe (Hybrid aus naccari und baeri)..
     

...und besonders schön und selten: einen Osbel
     

Falls jemand Interesse hat oder von einer bestimmten Art gerne mehr Fotos hätte bitte bei mir melden!

LG Thomas

_EDIT by Annett: Image-Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt._


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

Hi Thomas.

Sehr interessant. Hab da mal ne Frage. Wo hast du denn den __ Forellenbarsch her und gibts davon noch mehr?


*EDIT:* Ah, ich seh grad du kommst aus Österreich. Da sind die ja keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

Hallo Thomas,

wirklich sehr interessant.  

Und so wunderschöne Fische....


----------



## toschbaer (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

hallo Thomas,
waw  tolle Fische !!!
Der Sternhausen ist ein Traum   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## wandersmann (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

Super die Bilder.
Ich würd mir auch so gern in meinen Teich 2 __ Störe setzen aber meine Frau ist komplett dagegen. Wir haben einen großen Badeteich und jetzt gilt der Deal
wenn Sie diesen Sommer unter 10x baden geht dann bekomm ich meine Fische. Dann muß ich hier sowieso noch Infos einsammeln.

Gruß René


----------



## juergen-b (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

hy rene,



> wenn Sie diesen Sommer unter 10x baden geht dann bekomm ich meine Fische.



jo das bekommen wir hin ...... ringelnattern ansiedeln , teich überdüngen damit sich die fadenalgen wohlfühlen, teich über den kühlschrank anschließen, 
im extremfall helfen so kleine exotische fische auch , glaube die heißen pyranias oder so ähnlich ................. und im spätjahr unterhalten wir uns dann über __ störe


----------



## sternhausen (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

Hallo Thomas 
Wie immer von dir ganz tolle Bilder- mir fehlen einfach die Worte.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## March (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Störabfischen und ein paar andere fischige Sachen*

Die Fotos von den Huchen (und auch die anderen) sind echt spitze!!!
Würde auch gerne solche Fische in meinem Teich haben ...
Leider ist der dafür viel zu klein.


----------

